# خبراء رسم ثري دي بالارت كام طلب مساعدة



## salah_design (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني من يجد في نفسه القدرة على رسم وبناء لوحات ثري دي ارجوا مراسلتي للضرورة ويفضل بالاردن 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سيدي العزيز أرجو أن تقبل تهنئتي بتعيينك كمشرف في الملتقى و اعذرني فلم أكن أعلم بسبب غيابي الطويل عن الملتقى و هذه أول مشاركه بعد الغياب
أنا في سوريا ولكن مستعد لأي خدمه تطلبها فأنت شخص يستحق التقدير و الإحترام و المساعده فقد قدمت لي الكثير و أنا ممتن لك بشكل لا يوصف 
قمت بعمل العديد من اللوحات الثري دي على الآرت كام و إن أحببت أرسل لك عينات من عملي لإبداء الرأي ( وهذا يهمني جدا" )
و أرجو أن تعلمني كيف يمكنني المساعده
و تقبل فائق إحترامي و تقديري


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2012)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سيدي العزيز أرجو أن تقبل تهنئتي بتعيينك كمشرف في الملتقى و اعذرني فلم أكن أعلم بسبب غيابي الطويل عن الملتقى و هذه أول مشاركه بعد الغياب
> أنا في سوريا ولكن مستعد لأي خدمه تطلبها فأنت شخص يستحق التقدير و الإحترام و المساعده فقد قدمت لي الكثير و أنا ممتن لك بشكل لا يوصف
> قمت بعمل العديد من اللوحات الثري دي على الآرت كام و إن أحببت أرسل لك عينات من عملي لإبداء الرأي ( وهذا يهمني جدا" )
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الغالي عصام تحية واحترام
ما قدمته اخي لك لم يكن الا حبا واحتراما وهذا اقل ما يمكن ان اقدمه لشخص بدماثة اخلاقة فاشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك
اشكرك على التهنئة
اخي لا يوجد ما يستحق ان تشكرني عليه فيكفيني كلماتك التي اضعها وسام على صدري
اتمنى ارى اعمال لك اخي ابعتها برسالة خاصة
واقدم شكري وتقديري لاخي هاني داوود الذي تكرم علي بما عنده من خبرة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## داود بن داود (8 مايو 2012)

الشكر لله الأخ الغالي والمحترم الأستاذ صلاح على كلماتك الطيبة وأسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمك من علمه ويزيدك من سعة رزقه.

تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------

